# MLC Fastback Find



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 28, 2019)

Found this Friday at Grand Rapids , kinda hard for me to pass on a red one that was priced fair I thought .


----------



## Rollo (Apr 28, 2019)

... Kinda rare ... I think 1970 was the only year for Flamboyant red on a fastback ...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 28, 2019)

I have a 69 same color


----------



## Rollo (Apr 28, 2019)

... I spiffed this one up for a buddy ...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 28, 2019)

Looks great now


----------



## Callahooney1 (Apr 28, 2019)

What was a fair price for your red Fastback that you found in Grand Rapids.


----------



## Artweld (Apr 29, 2019)

Rollo said:


> ... Kinda rare ... I think 1970 was the only year for Flamboyant red on a fastback ...



I had a fastback rams horn in flamboyant red new off the show room floor. Did a full custom on it back then. Came out so wild with tons of accessories that main Street schwinn in Stockton CA. brought it back from me in the 70's. Wonder what ever happened to that fastback? 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seamonkey75 (Apr 30, 2019)

I almost grabbed that too. I decided for a Hawthorne tank bike instead. Awesome fastback!!


----------



## stoney (Apr 30, 2019)

Rollo said:


> ... I spiffed this one up for a buddy ...
> 
> View attachment 988644
> 
> View attachment 988645




Are you sure that is not a bait and switch? Only kidding, that bike looks awesome.


----------



## Jamhud (May 7, 2019)

Nice pickup!
Visited MLC on Thursday, not sure if I saw that one.


----------



## Vbushnell (May 19, 2019)

January of 1970.    Very nice bike.  I drove from Houston to Mobile for this one and a Campus Green 1968 I think.   I still have the Green.  I listed the Red one featured in the video on eBay.    With shipping the hammer dropped at around $800.   Been a few years and lots of bikes back.  Seems like it went for 690$.  And I had 110$ to ship.


----------

